# Need of reality check



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

I am new to this ladies..Basically Ive only been married for 2 months and now currently in the process of a DIVORCE!

To sum it up..We have been together for 6 and half years..A week after marriage he flipped the script! He started controlling me, calling be a *****, disrespecting me....MAJOR ISSUE was his cell phone...He said in order for this marriage to work i need to learn how to BEND and to never answer,look, touch or even go through his PHONE! Seriously the phone should never be an ISSUE right?? In 6years hes never mistreated me until after a week of marriage...He beat me up so bad, black eye and bruised face..THEN i answered his phone and what do you know...A girl who said my husband left so many marks on her neck...He locks me out of the house, takes all the money out the bank and 4weeks later is begging me to come back....WHILE begging, DEMANDING me to come back home, and to NEVER EVER talk about what happened and that he will not bend about his phone...Hes not even sorry..He soo damn selfish....NOW that ive steady ignored him,hes leaving me messages telling me how stupid I am, and how I ruined the marriage and that I will never get a chance to be with him....Im HURT, DESTROYED and the same time MAD...IM soo confused how to feel...I wana be angry at all times...What can I do to erase this deceitful LIAR from my mind??


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You can start by filing divorce and getting a protective order against him don't speak to him again. He has already beat you once...don't go back for seconds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

JELLYBEANS-

Thank you for your reply..I did file for divorce and restraining order..I do my best not to talk to him...But he makes me soo mad cuz hes constantly talking so much crap on my voicemail and calls me names that makes me just wana go off on him...Sometimes I feel as if that gives his deceitful ass satisfaction


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with the protective order. You need to get this immediately and it can cover leaving voicemails. Change your phone number if you have to. And if this was as insane as it sounds (his complete and utter switch in personality), I am also going to respectively suggest some counseling for you to help you move past this. My first marriage was abusive and I know how it can play with your common sense. Please...get that protective order asap! Your life may depend on it!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't answer when he calls. At all. Block his number if u have to. He's spinning his wheels trying to get a reaction out of u. Don't give him the satisfaction. That is weird how was so undercover about being an ass for six yrs. Were there any red flags u missed? Abusers tend to be very charming when u met themm...but the mask does occassionally slip. Move on from this turd and never look back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

I've thought about counseling...I never thought I would have to go that far, but with situation for my sanity it would be good for me..I did not see any red flags what so ever! Its like a scary movie...Right after marriage, literally a week after, he totally flipped the script and changed..He started to be controlling, disrespectful, very protective over his phone...One time I had touched his phone to use the internet, he choked me out....I didnt understand what i was doing that was so wrong..Because I didnt listen...And the messed up part is, he has no type of remorse, hes not sorry..He continues to Deny and lie about everything...He talks to me as if i **** on his shoes...Ive completely stopped answering his phone calls bcuz of the way it makes me feel rite after...I don't understand why he now decides to treat me like dirt..I wish I saw this years ago..Hes even manipulated my family into believing that i did something wrong, bcuz now my family is asking me what i had done to him??? Hello he beat me up and cheated on me...He leaves messages as if he is SOOO excited for the divorce, which hurts me but I dont voice it..I keep it to myself...He totally makes me feel like Im not worth it...And I will def look into a protective order bcuz my best friend told me actually an hour ago that he said i better watch out..Thank you all for listening


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow. That is truly frightening and awful. Change your phone number. Move, if you have to. Get away from this psycho asap.
Good luck to you.


----------

